
Coraline Ada Ehmke Joins GitHub to Fight Epidemic of Harassment - generic_user
https://twitter.com/CoralineAda/status/702594868984459264
======
duncan_bayne
My take on this:

[https://medium.com/@duncan.bayne/coraline-2893dc09aea1](https://medium.com/@duncan.bayne/coraline-2893dc09aea1)

"To be blunt: based on observations of outspoken SJWs like yourself, hackers
like myself think that there is an unspoken delta between your stated aims
(which as I’ve said are often noble), and your practice, which is to use open
source projects as a weapon against their contributors when they behave in
politically unacceptable ways (e.g. OpalGate and Brendan Eich)."

~~~
generic_user
Apparently Github was impressed by her amazing community management skills and
positive interaction with developers.

Shadow banning abusive pull requests, safe space repositories, perhaps even a
search ranking handicap for underrepresented COBAL programmers.

I'm Excited!

------
orionblastar
She opened this issue on the Opal project:
[https://github.com/opal/opal/issues/941](https://github.com/opal/opal/issues/941)

It lead to this issue:
[https://github.com/opal/opal/issues/942](https://github.com/opal/opal/issues/942)

Which asked for a code of conduct.

It forever changed how Github works, and trolls got involved in the issue
threads as well. You can read the threads if you want to hear the arguments
from many sides.

Her Github account:
[https://github.com/CoralineAda](https://github.com/CoralineAda)

------
13thLetter
There's no possible way that GitHub management didn't know about her past
attempts to have open source developers blackballed for their political views.
The only logical conclusion is that GitHub's new management is completely
comfortable with that kind of behavior.

------
lew21
Already transferring all my repos to Bitbucket.

